# mysqldump from terminal



## tench (Feb 11, 2004)

i am trying to get the xml dump of a mysql database on my localhost.  and i'm trying to get it through terminal.  my db is ok, i can select and display records, it's all fine, but every time i do:

mysqldump --xml xmlprep;

I get:

"You have an error in your SQL syntax.  Check the manual blah blah"

But this IS the way to do it I think.  What could I be doing wrong?

All best,

tench


----------



## tench (Feb 11, 2004)

solved it! 

/usr/localhost/mysql/bin/mysqldump -u root --xml xmlprep



			
				tench said:
			
		

> i am trying to get the xml dump of a mysql database on my localhost.  and i'm trying to get it through terminal.  my db is ok, i can select and display records, it's all fine, but every time i do:
> 
> mysqldump --xml xmlprep;
> 
> ...


----------

